# Distemper - Please Pray for little Precious!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

A friend of mine adopted her black lab puppy, Precious, from the humane society a few months ago. Shortly after Precious came home, she got what my friend thought was "a cold", but after a few trips to the vet, she was diagnosed with pneumonia. The vet put Precious on some medication, and last week when I saw my friend she said that Precious was almost better and getting back to her puppy self!

Well, over the weekend, Precious started getting a twitch in her leg and has had trouble standing up. She is refusing food and having potty accidents. Friend took her to the vet again today, who diagnosed her with distemper. (Don't understand how the vet missed that one - rescue dog + pneumonia generally = distemper...but anyway...)

All I know about distemper is that it attacks the nervous system (hence the twitch and weakness), but that it can be defeated only by a strong immune system. Precious was strong enough to beat the pneumonia, so I am praying that she will also be strong enough to beat the distemper.

Please pray for sweet little Precious, and my friend Raquel!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope there is an :angel:watching over poor Precious.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending prayers for Precious and Raquel. I can imagine the terror she's feeling. Surrounding Precious with healing vibes. God bless you baby.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sending much love and many prayers their way!! Get Well from our gang:grouphug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Galaxie, I feel so bad for your friend's little pup. Often Puppy rooms are filled with distemper in shelters. I had a Collie years ago who came from a good breeder and still got it. She did beat it (so touch and go) was still weak for a little over a year. She grew up to herd and play with my babies. Hope's for the best.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sending prayers for Precious and I sure hope things will turn out well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Healing thoughts being sent that Precious beats this nasty illness as well. Hate it when these innocent little beings are ill or injured.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That is so sad, .
Praying for Precious.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver and I send our prayers, too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry, send your friend our love and positive vibs for a recovery.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers going out for Precious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor thing. Sending good vibes her way. Was the puppy not vaccinated before it left the humane society?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor baby! Sending prayers and healing thoughts for healhty and speedy recovery!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well wishes for Precious.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sending Precious a warm hug and a wish for a speedy recovery


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sending strong vibes and get well wishes to Precious!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Poor thing. Sending good vibes her way. Was the puppy not vaccinated before it left the humane society?


I think it was. I ran into my vet in the grocery store today and asked her about this because it was really bothering me. She said that they need two distemper shots before it's effective - they usually get the first one when they get to the humane society and the second before they go to their new home. It's possible that little Precious contracted distemper between her two shots.

This little baby has a special meaning to me because my childhood doberman was named Precious.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Galaxie, the disamper vaccine is one of the wonders of the Western world. Or the world as we know it. It gives some immunity within two hours after. If you don't believe me look it up on UC Davis shelter medicine. I am from PV, California and there is a big charity Call friends of So California Shelters they may have changed the name yet again but it provides lots of $$$$ for shelters in so ca, so it costs about $32.00 to adopt a shelter dog that is up to date on shots and spay or neuter. Since coming south and being lucky and able to stay home and take care of my DH and furbabys I am lucky to be able to spend time to advocate for shelter reform here in the south it is so hard to change minds. All shelter animals should be vaccinated for this day one!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sending out hugs to little Precious.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am thinking of this little pup. Lots of strength to her!

Annie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sending prayers for Precious to beat this! Hugs for your friend, too.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Galaxie, the disamper vaccine is one of the wonders of the Western world. Or the world as we know it. It gives some immunity within two hours after. If you don't believe me look it up on UC Davis shelter medicine. I am from PV, California and there is a big charity Call friends of So California Shelters they may have changed the name yet again but it provides lots of $$$$ for shelters in so ca, so it costs about $32.00 to adopt a shelter dog that is up to date on shots and spay or neuter. Since coming south and being lucky and able to stay home and take care of my DH and furbabys I am lucky to be able to spend time to advocate for shelter reform here in the south it is so hard to change minds. All shelter animals should be vaccinated for this day one!


That is excellent, but it's not what happens here. I specifically asked my vet last night when I ran into her in the grocery store, and she said that they are vaccinated twice. The first one is the initial shot, which for many dogs is "good enough" until they get their booster. However, it is possible for some dogs to contract the disease before their booster. Also, the vaccination is not 100% effective, so a very small number of vaccinated dogs are also at risk.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

galaxie said:


> That is excellent, but it's not what happens here. I specifically asked my vet last night when I ran into her in the grocery store, and she said that they are vaccinated twice. The first one is the initial shot, which for many dogs is "good enough" until they get their booster. However, it is possible for some dogs to contract the disease before their booster. Also, the vaccination is not 100% effective, so a very small number of vaccinated dogs are also at risk.


I hate to say it but that is what happened to my first dog...and he died. Will say prayers for Precious


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

So sad to read this. Many years ago, when I was a painfully young newlywed & pregnant with my first child, I adopted shelter puppy. A little black & white cocker spaniel. Sadly, she developed distemper in short order and after several rounds of treatment, the nervous system involvement was so severe she had to be put down. The vet was a sweetheart and did not charge me anything to put her down. She had supposedly been vaccinated as well, but the vet said this shelter was pretty well known for not always giving the vaccines they said they did.  He also said if they already had it when the vaccine was given, they could still develop the disease.

I hope your friends puppy pulls through.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Prayers going out for Precious, please keep us updated! It hurts to read this!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

any news?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope they have her on some immune boosting vitamins and herbs. Poor thing. I hope there is news soon. Good news.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Saw Raquel today, and unfortunately little Precious passed over to the Rainbow Bridge on Tuesday. The neurological symptoms had progressed too far, she couldn't even stand up on her own, poor baby. She is in a better place now, and both Raquel and I appreciate all your thoughts and prayers <3


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How sad,best wishes to your friend.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Poor baby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry. Hugs to you and your friend.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How tragic-poor little sweetheart.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I am so sorry...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry! Safe Journey dear Precious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so sad. Poor baby, my prayers are with them both.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Hugs to all.


----------

